# الى خبراء المحركات البنزين



## الرماح العوالي (6 يوليو 2009)

ماهو الفرق بيت نظام الشرارة في البوجيهات التقليدي (كلاسك)االمستخدم في السيارات القديمة والمتكون من ملف الحث والبلاتين وموزع الشرارة والبوجيهات والنظام الحديث الذي يقتصر على جزء صغير فوق البوجيه يغذى من مصدر والسؤال المهم في النظام القديم يتم ضبط المحرك من خلال تعديل وتدوير موزع الشرارة يمينا اويسارا كيف تتم هذه العملية في النظام الحديث:58:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يوليو 2009)

دائرة الاشعال التى تحتوى على موزع










نظام الاشعال الالكترونى بدون موزع :


يعتبر هذا النظام من احدث واكفاء الانظمة الالكترونية حيث يتم التخلص من الموزع الذى ادى الى تقليل كفاءة الدائرة فتحسن اداء دائرة الاشعال الالكترونية وقلت صيانتها.


فى نظام الاشعال الذى يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة الكمبيوتر، يتم امداد المحرك بميزات توقيت الاشعال المثالى . حيث تقوم وحدة التحكم الالكترونية بتحديد توقيت الاشعال اعتمادا على مدخلات الحساس. فالذاكرة الداخلية لوحدة التحكم الالكترونية تحتوى على توقيت الاشعال الامثل الخاص بكل حالة لتشغيل المحرك. وعلى الرغم من حقيقة انه يتم دمج نظام الاشعال والتحكم فيه بواسطة نظام ادارة المحرك، الا ان المكونات تكون بطريقة ما مستقلة عن نظام الحقن، مع انها تتشارك فى بعض اشارات الادخال. ولكن هناك ايضا بعض الحساسات المستخدمة خصيصا لنظام الاشعال. 


تنقسم انظمة الاشعال الى فئتين اساسيتين : نوع الموزع ونظام الاشعال بدون موزع.وتستخدم كافة الطرز الحديثة نظام الاشعال بدون موزع.


المكونات الاساسية :






الغرض من نظام الاشعال هواشعال خليط الهواء/الوقود فى غرفة الاحتراق فى الوقت المناسب. وللوصول الى الحد الاقصى فى كفاءة خرج المحرك، يتعين اشعال خليط الهواء/الوقود بحيث يظهر الحد الاقصى من ضغط الاحتراق عند 10 درجات تقريبا بعد الموضع الاوسط النهائى العلوى. ويعتمد توقيت الاشعال المطلوب على : سرعة المحرك، الخليط .


توضح الصورة اشارات الدخل الرئيسية اللازمة للتحكم فى توقيت الاشعال : حساس موضع الخانق، دخل حساس تدفق الهواء الكتلى او حساس ضغط مجمع السحب، حساس درجة حرارة سائل تبريد المحرك، حساس موضع عمود الكرنك، مفتاح الاشعال، حساس موضع عمود الكامات ، حساس الدق.


وبناء على المدخلات اعلاه تقوم وحدة التحكم بارسال اشارة توقيت الاشعال الى المشعل (ترانزستور الطاقة). وعندما تنقطع اشارة توقيت الاشعال، يقوم المشعل بتشغيل وفصل التيار الرئيسى فى ملف الاشعال والذى يقوم بعد ذلك بتوليد شرارة عالية الجهد(7-35 كيلوفولت).

التحكم فى الزاوية المتقدمة والساكنة
التحكم الساكن : بوجه عام يتناقص الوقت المتاح لامداد التيار الى الملف الرئيسى مع زيادة سرعة المحرك لذلك يقل الجهد المستحث فى الملف الثانوى ايضا وللاحتفاظ بالجهد الثانوى فى اعلى قيمة ممكنة تقوم وحدة التحكم بمد وقت التشغيل بقدر الامكان (الزاوية الساكنة) لتقليل هذا التاثير العكسى الى الحد الادنى .
منع القفل : يتم ايقاف تشغيل ترانزستور الطاقة فى حالة قفله (اذا استمر تدفق التيار لفترة اطول من المحددة) وذلك لحماية ملف الاشعال وترانزستور الطاقة .
دائرة منع الجهد الزائد : تقوم بفصل ترانزستور (ترانزستورات) الطاقة اذا اصبح جهد مصدر الطاقة عاليا جدا وذلك لحماية ملف الاشعال والترانزستور .






وللحديث بقية​


----------



## yazeedisaied11 (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخى عاقب الهرم


----------



## الرماح العوالي (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tarek67 (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

و اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## سمير شربك (21 فبراير 2010)

وماذا سنضيف على كلام وشرح العقاب 
لك الشكر


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرآ للاخ المشرف (العقاب ) على هذا الشرح الوافي وجزاه الله خيرآ0


----------



## المهدى1 (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الجديد


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا المعلومة المميزة


----------

